# 8 weeks to go



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 29, 2003)

With just  8 weeks to go I'm right on target 218 lbs and shoulders, glutes, quads, chest , triceps moderatly straited   I have acheieved alot of my goals for the year (more sweep on quads, better symmertry with calves, kept wasit an inch to 2 inches smaller then previous year at the same weight)  Now it is time to start the hardening phase for another 4 weeks.  Cardio will be kept to 2 times a week and starting to go dancing on the weekends alot more  (this really helps harden me up more then anything)  I will start posing 15 minnutes a night and going to see my freind james griffith who is an excellent and classical poser who wins best poser at every show. psoing every night at 15 minutes and working my way up with make me harder and more conditioned with out sacrfice any size (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED VS CARDIO)  I also started tanning as well were I practice tensing my muscles while in the tanning bed.  CArdio will be one HIT session wed night sprints on a regular bike.  I feel that a regular bike hits more your hamstring and calves, quads alot better then recombinat bike.  Sat on longer duratoin of 30 minutes on ellpitcal or incline tread mill at 60-70% of max hr rate ( 450 -500 caloires burned)  Diet has dropped by 15 % and have changed my supplementtion around to help accelrate weight loss while maintining lean body mass.  I will add in BCAAS with my meals once my caloires get below maintnece which will be some where aound the 5 weeks peroid.  4 weeks ouit I will start the  carb rotation to help to dry out and increase condiroining.  AS with past contest My body weight tend to reatin weight and just dropping body fat and in terms end up buliding muscle while dieting.   I think i will even bust out the clipper this week end to see what cuts and straitions this hair ball has. at 6 weeks out all shakes will be cut and this will allow me to even get tighter4 weeks out creatine drops 2 weeks out muscle synergy goes as well as well as glutemine

current diet for next 2 weeks 
this is the diet i'm just started 

630
8 egg whites
2 scoops mp
1 teaspoon flax
1/2 cup oatmeal

730 EC stack

930
10 oz turkey burger
1 teaspoon flax
1 cup veggies


1130 EC stack


1230
10 oz chicken
6 oz yam ( drop on non training days) 
1 cup green veggie

330
1 can tuna fish 
6 egg whites
1 teaspoon flax
veggies

430 EC
500 8 synergy/ 1 tespoon creatine/ ? teasppoon glutemine
 1000 mgs vitmain C 

530
pre or during workout sipped workout days only 
3 scoops muscle provider 

630
post workout  workout days only 
3 scoops mass maker
2 scoops mp
5 grams creatine
1 TBSP glutemine
2 anti oxidents
2000 mgs Vitminc c

730
wait an hour
10 oz chciken
6 oz yam
1 cup veggies

1030
before bed
6 oz beef 90%
5 egg whites
1 cup veggies or small salas


supplements
4 mass aminos/ meal
4 liver tabs /meal
2 digestive ezymes a meal
10 grams glutemine before and in post work drink
5 grams creatine before/ after workout 

Adding synergy
8 tabs before breakfast , 8 tabelts 1/2 hour before trainng  

another 3-4 weeks i will drop muscle provider and adding musclarity during workout 

training is 3 sets  4-6 reps for 3-4 weeks 

day 1 quads 3 exercises 
day 2 chest, biceps 
day 3 HIT cardio 
Day 4 back, hamstrings
day 5 shoudlers, tricpes
day 6 Longer duration cardio
Day 7 off 

next 3-4 weeks
quad,
chest, calves
day off- cardio
arms 
shoulders, hamstrings
backcalves
day off -cardio


----------



## Nate (Jul 29, 2003)

looks like you've got everything in order.

good luck to ya!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 29, 2003)

leg last night

leg press
24 x 45lbs plates for 6 reps
24 x45lbs plates + plus Jake (220 lbs)  for 3 sets for 6 reps deep with pause on the bottome 
squats 
455 x 6
500 x 4 
550 x 4 (shaky, but jake calling me a pussy got me through it) 

leg ext 
190 x 6 
220 x 6

adductors
rack plus 2x45lb plates by 2 set of 8 reps


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 30, 2003)

did calves, abs Hit cardio was a bitch last night.  All i could say was OUCH!! but when i got done people where just staring at my legs becuase veins where coming out of every where and even through the hair you could see them (time to bust out the clippers) LOL. I did take 15 grams dextrose and 20 grams protein before and after workout, 250 mgs ALa to drive sugar into the cell as precaution and I think that helped  My legs never looked so swollen in my life and as soon as I stop the creatine my waist will get even tiny and give a better illusion of how a bodybuilder is supposed to look.  Today is shoulders triceps


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 31, 2003)

shoulders
miliatary presses
275 for 5 x2 sets
standing side laterals
60 x5 x2
65 x5 x2
rear delts raises
55 x6 
60 x6
frontl raises
40 x 6
45 x6

triceps
close grips
315 x 5 
365 x4
pushdowns
110 x6 
120 x 6
130 x6

skull crushers
205 x6x2

close grip push up 
2 sets to failure 

decided to add keep post workout drink and then switch to a protein/ fat meal the next meal and this worked great to tighten up even more. Droping the preworkout  carb/protein drink and going to 25 mass minos during work out 


last night at 12 am had veins coming through intercostals and lower abs getting tighter on off days I'm swithcing to 1 grap fruit and going to drop oatmeal and keep it only on training days
weigth was at 218 and holding gettting tighter. Face is starting to sink in all ready cardio is stating at 2 times a week HIT for 15 minutes and then we will assess in 2 weeks from there.  EC stack working really will have to put another belt loop ion pants in another weeks or so  Goal is 28-30 invcher waist at 200 plus on stage. Sprinting will keep my legs really full and tight, vascaulr.   Very happty and hopefully adding some supplments to the puzzle will even gain a few lbs of lean muscle while dieting


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow, sounds like you've got it all figured out and are on your way to a 1st place!!!

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

holy crap  look at those abs


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

those are the abs I want for Vegas Miss Jbo ... nice work HAN!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

NT  You actually have mini plates like he does so it is possible...i want them too


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

I think we all want them, mine are kinda cushy right now


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 31, 2003)

Workout

I dropped the preworkout drink and went to 30 MAss aminos taking 4-5 at a time. this gave me an increbile pump plus it to not bloat me during work out

Hamstrings
Lying leg curls
150 x6 
170 x6 
stiff legged dead lifts
400 *4 
500 *6 
575*6
lunges smith
225 x 6 
275 x 4
295 x4 

was ready to hurl
tanned for 20 minutes and was squeezing abs hold time got out of bed and veins every where and still got 8 weeks to go. I'm going to weight my elf once a week from now on.  Going to ride this eating out with 2 days HIT cardio 15 minutes on off days (sprints)  went to put pants on to day and legs where ready to split and wasit was hanging off so I'm keep going caloires at 3900


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 1, 2003)

tonights workout back traps, 

Lat pull up with weights
1-2 sets warm up 

6 reps with body weight plus 45 lns
6 reps with body weight plus 65 lbs
6 reps with body weight plus 65 lbs

bent over rows barbell
315 x6 
405 x 5
455 x 5 

pull downs
rack for 6 reps
rack plus 25 for 6 reps
rack plus 45 for 5 reps

shrugs 
495 x 5 
585 x 5
675 x5


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 2, 2003)

just got done HIT, abs and ready to hurl


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting journal.  When is the show, and which is it?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 2, 2003)

NABBA NAtionals sept 20 7 weeks and counting


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

NABBA was my first contest (local and small) many moons ago.

Is this a natural show or not?  I have no idea of your background.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

No its national show, but these guys will not be juiced to the guilds as in NPC and they go more the symmetrical look vs mass monsters.  I like it becuase there is no weight classes only height which makes the sport the way it should be by sight not by numbers


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

Modification thaty will be made
1. dropping oatmeal adding in grapefruit (15 grams carbs) in meal 3 
2. dropping 8 oz yam in meal 3 adding in 2 TBSP of newmans dressing
3. Adding in 1000 mgs l carnitine with EC stack 3 times a day 

cardio remains the same

modification causes 250 caloire drop = .5 lbs of fat loose aweek 
brings me to 3650 caloires training days and 3150 on non training days 


legs today 

legg presses
24 plates for 6 reps
24 plates + training partner 6 reps
24 plates + training partner , 100 lbs plate for 6 reps 

front sqaut machine (bear) 
18 plates for 6 reps
20 plates for 6 reps
22 plate for 6 reps

one legged leg presses
8 plates for 6 reps x 3


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, I knew it was national, I was referring to my small potatoes show.

Maybe I missed it, but how tall are you, and what do you hope to compete at?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

5'9 215 
just starting my supplements for cutting.

Where ever I look best. I go for conditiong meaning glutes straited and body fat low 3% probably 200 lbs mroe symmetrical lat 8 weeks I usually gain 4 lbs or so and get tighter


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

I had a hard time sleeping last night metabolsim is really picking up and is really getting ready to rock.  I was sweating perusingly and having night sweats, but luckily I was craving any food.  Going to start blitzing abs every other day and upping cardio to 3 days a week 20 minutes and keeping the diet then same.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Do you use cytomel?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

tried t-3 a while ago it just ate my lean muscle mass up and made me stringy.  I wish I had some gh becuase my body response really well to 2-3 ius a day on that stuff. I get super lean and freaky vascaular from it. I used it 2 years ago and was 220 at 4 % bf and then with work and stressing out, and cathcing a cold 10 days out from the show I ending up down to 190 and couldn;t compete becuase I caught a stomach vs that caused me to lose 15 lbs in a matter of  4-5 hours.  friday night at the gym I was a ful 205 and then stomach starting cramping and I ran into the bathroom and was on hopper just blowing out water. I blew out all my electrolytes and in the morning I got up i felt i like a mat truck hit me and I has no apetite to even eat and I knew there was some when I push food away especially in a depleted stage.  That day i went through 10 bottles of pedialyte and pretzels to get my self back in to balance.  I should have wen to hospital to get IV becuase I could have had a heartache at any minute.  Luckily I knew what to do other wise it could have been ugly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Ouch.

When using cytomel, were you also using testosterone?  I have heard it is muscle sparing if used with androgens, but can eat muscle if not.

What dosage did you use?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

1/2 tab morning 1/2 tab (50 mcg tabs)  at night time for 2 weeks and said hell with this.  I was constantly sweating and felt run down by workout time.  I get more energy from liver tabs and EC stack then t-3, only time i wil take t-3 again is if i would take GH 
was on winny, fina, no test


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting.

It is a breath of fresh air, btw, that you talk about this openly on this forum.  Rather than pretend otherwise.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Whoa. Way too many hot men in here.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

All i can say is I have completely restructured my self to try to represent what bodybuilding is about the classic phyique of symmetry with a eye pleasing physique.  Twin peak when competing on the national levels people who are suppose to be "natural" are naturals in whose eyes.  Alot of them are hypocrites. I compete where I belong and If I want a trophy that bad I will go down to the store and buy one.  I may be considered emhanced but there is a line that one draws. When I can place in top 3 by taking 1/3 or 1/2 of what competitors i'm going up against are taking I have accomplished my goal.  I only cycle before a show as a way to preserve my receptors so i don;t have to take more each time. Actually each year my dosage are dropping because of the natural alternatives and my knowldge I accquire while training with out it for other 9 months.  My philopshy is i don;t use it to get big but to hold what i have gained from the offseason from training with a very strict and discpline regime.  You can not be superman all the time and that is some thing that I accept.  people see me offseason they are like are "are you getting ready for a show in a few weeks"  I stay at 5.5% year round becuase that is what my genetics allow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Your stance is quite respectable.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

Chest workout
flat bench
365 x 4 
385 x5 
425 x3 

incline dumbells
140x10 x2

weight dips
body weight + 4 x 45 x 6 reps x2 sets

biceps

stannding dumbell curls
65x6 
75 x 6
80*6

long bar curl 
175 x 6 x2 
hammer curls one armed
60*6
65*6 

Have gotten alot tighten veins are shooting through mide section like crazy and intercostal are starting to peak through and more clearier.  Strength is increasing weight is holding wasit is getting smaller by week.  Right on target. big changes to come in next 4 weeks


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wed 
Hit cardio - 15 minutes, 10 minute cool down
Diet is the same, felt really run down and cranky.  Put my head sets on and did not talk to any one at the gym. Went in did my cardio, calves, tan and left. Didn't say hi to any one wasn't in the mood


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

someone is a pissy pants


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

The sets listed in the workout below do not include warm-up sets.

Exercise Sets Reps * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bent Over Rows 2 sets 
405 x4
455 x4
 4 to 6 reps 

Close Grip Pull Downs
(using a V-Bar) 4 to 6 reps 
rack plus 45 x 2

Pull-Ups
(add weight if needed) 2 sets 4 to 6 reps 
body weight plus 100 lbs 

Hamstring 
Lying leg curls 2 sets of 4-6 reps 
150 x 6
160 x4 

Dead Lifts
Dead lifts off bench
185 x 6 x2

Abs supersets 
3 sets delcine sit ups
3 sets weighted crunches
3 sets leg reaises


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes its starting to hit me already...I'm going to admit it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

good....cause denial aint just a river in Egypt


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL    :laugh


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

Shouder
dumbell presses
130 x6 
140 x6
side lateral
60 x 6 
65 x 6 
70 x6 
frontal raises
40 x 6 x2

reverse flyes 
75 x6x2

Shrugs 
500 x 6 
586 x6

triceps
close grips
365 x5
385 x4 

skull crushes
205 x6 
225 x6 x2 

push downs
130 x6x2 

DAncing for cardio


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

hmmmmmmm  sounds like fun I will be at home relaxing


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

my body has adjusted nicely to low carbs I have so much energy i do not know what to do. I had 3 hours sleep last night and feel great.  Well the secret to successful diet is slow transitions, plus me being ADDHD when younger and being a sugar feine my body's inuslin senstivity isn't as good so why my body run on lower carbs better. Blood sugar levels are more stable and no ups and downs...I felt like shit on 300 grams of carbs plus all carbs in morning stop fat burning process.  SO in the offseason i'm going to keep carbs even low at breakfast time and this should keep me leaner and still gaining


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

I will be out on the prowl and dressed to kill


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

it may also be all the effin drugs you take....ever thought of that?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

actually my dear, It takes my body about a week to adjust to make the shift.  Last year I had same thing happen and I wasn't on drugs 6 months prior to show.  I was getting stronger on lower calories with out enhancements and I had trouble sleeping as well.  Insomina was one of the side effects of metabolsim pick up.   Plus my body has never erally been on high carbs for past year so transition was much easier then normal.  Plus I haven't been on anything for 4 weeks now becuase I clean out before the final 4 weeks then I will hit a hardening phase.  I'm working with a few other people and they are expreinceing the same thing.  Ony diference is that they don't go carb while in the offseason so trainsition take  alot less time then a person that carboholic


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

dont you dear me.

geuss what i just did? ate 1414g of sodium  i am such a weiner head :bang:


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 10, 2003)

Feeling like a bag of shit ..it think its time for a carb up !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 11, 2003)

just carbed up last night before bed

2 cups oatmeal dry
12 oz yam
1 cup veggies
1 TBSP HEMP
1 cup applesauce (out of bannas)

Woke up KABOOM!! 

Waist was smaller and weight was 215 solid.  Should be strong as a bull tonight.  Increaisng fat to 100-110  (70 grams EFAS ) grams a day and keeping carbs to 50-60 a day still all starchy are gone and just on greens and grapefruit in the morning. Going to put pedal to medal 6 weeks to go I want to be ready by week 2 so i can start increasing calories and getting even leaner !! Yesterday I felt like total shit. I feel awesome today !!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

good cause you were really spent last night.

check your pm's


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 11, 2003)

yes i was out of it last night and yesterday I slept all day !!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

but now you can run a marathon i am sure


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got my body fat test in the morining I was 4.5 at 210 bone dry.  VEins are getting nasty through my abs.  The carb up meal increased my metobolsim so much it wasn;t funny I squated last night and tweak my hip flexor becuase i felt so strong.  I just upped my muscle synergy to 12 tablets a  2 day as well as upped my fat intake.  Even with that carb up sunday I felt so flat yesterday becuase My fat intake was too low.  So I doubled fat in 3 of my meals to bring fat up to 140 grams a day while lower protein to 450 from almost 500. carbs are still 1 small grape fruit in the morning and veggies rest of the day.  I cut all glutemine for the fact that it can convert to sugar and that I do not want.  My approach is keep insulin levels low all the wat through and then replenish every 3-4 day. Reason I was not pumped yesterday was becuase My fat was too low.  Fat being low also kind of bound me up as well.  I increase fat it acts as a lubricant.  Too much fiber can make me bloated. I think stopping the glutemine will even keep me drier looking and increasing the fats will keep me fuller.  I started practice posing 30 minutes a night so i will even be more conditined with out taxing my muscle with all that cardio !! 2 weeks before show I will cut fat to even tightern up more !!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

did some wise women not tell you to up your fat


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

yes some little cute wonderful voice in my head was calling out to me last night..."UP the FAT YOU DODO HEAD"


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

HEY HEY HEY what is going on today...I AM NOT CUTE!!!!!!
but i was right


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

hey you got to talk to her last night, oh wait i was sleeping!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i did not talk to him last night....it was my evil voice in his head 
my puter was broken.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I know I was sad


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

you were sad ? i was dying and will be tonight too. cause my effin repair guy wont answer the phone.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

Chest work
Incline bench
315x4 SMOKED them like 225
335 x 5 Easy
365 x5 

Flat dumbells
140 x8 x2

flye machine
120 x 8 
140 x6 x2 

Alternating dumbell curls standing
60 x 6 
70 x 6 
75 x6

standing curls preacher bar
155 x6
175 x6

hammers
60x6 x2

Going to get up in the morning at 5 am and starting morning cardio. I got to get freaky conditioned lower back is starting to come in I want FULL straited glutes I got a few lines (have to remove the hair to see the rest friday )


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

you have a hairy ass  thats gross...most people would never admit to that even if they did  we all know that your "different" though


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

When getting up today to do cardio at 5 am i looked in the mirror at saw that my conditioing has drasticallty changed.  I was so much leaner and tighter then previous day so i skipped cardio till tonight fact of loosing any extra lean tissue.  I belive this was do to the increase of fat intake (some wonderful, sexy woman told me never to drop, but I was a DODO head and did).  I also cut the glutemien which could have a major factor as well.   I was even considering cutting all shakes now to knock out all variable.  I think increasing the fat intake combined with dropping the glutemine, and posing half hour last night made a major impact.  I think my strength holding is really contributed to Muscle synergy.  I was also told that dropping the fat last 2 weeks combines with TONS of Muscularity (used on low caloires)  with make a major impact on my conditioining even more.  Plus it only has been 2 weeks since I implemented EC stack 3 times a day and ever thing is starting to fall into place.  I was still holding at 210lb  today and i'm just about ready to add another belt looop in my notch in a few days probably when I drop this water from the shakes.  usually 7-10 days after dropping the shakes I will notice the change in my phyique.  All I can say i'm very happy with progress as I'm gettting leaner and stronger.  Since my strength is not dropping i'm not losing any muscle if not building some.   Going to hit carb up tonight.  

2 cups oatmeal dry = 110 grams carb
12 oz yam = 84 grams carbs 
1 banna = 35 
1 cup Veggies =10 
1 TSBP EFAS


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

I added in Mass Aminos 25 during workout to help with nitrogen retention.  2-3 weeks i'm going to start blasting 1 bottle of a week Muscularity.  Jeremiah told me if i use muscle provider I would be fine but i don't want to take any chances.  I'm using 16 tabs synergy a day and dropped my glutemine becuase of possible chance of it converting to sugar (never knew that) 

4 mass/4 liver per meal
8 syngery morning
8 synergy before cardio or 1/2 hour before weight training
6 TBSP EFAS 1/2 hemp oil and 1/2 totalEFAS
digestive enzymes
EC stack 3 times a day with 1000 mgs l-carntine
muscle provider/allthewhey protein
ALL SUGAR HAS BEEN CUT

at 3,000 -3100 caloires a day
cardio 2 times a week (may add a 3rd) caloire expenditure about 300-350 caloires (75% or greater HR)
posing 30 minutes a night   

strength phenomial - setting personal records in all lifts 
incline 405 for a double other night for hell of it 
just holding a little water.  and really flat but skin is tighter and intercostals are really coming through.  Posing last night caused me to get harder so i did not do cardio in am becuase it would have been counter productive.  If i loose I will lose on symmetry not conditoining I vow that.  I should have fully straited glutes this year with alot more density then last year and all around better shape.  My waist is same size last year at contest time now and I'm 10 -12 lbs heavier so I guess i made progress and i'm still not done yet LOL.  I'm hoping i can get wait to 28 inches I'm at a 32-34 belt with extra holes in it LOL and i got a good 1.5 inches i can still pull around my waist. Added lemons to my water and is causing me to dry out like crazy 

current diet

4 oz chicken
6 egg whites
1 TSBP EFAS
1 med grape fruit

1 can tuna fish
6 eggwhites
2 cups spinach
1 TBSP EFA
2 TBSP APPLE CIDER VINEGAR
salsa

6 oz chicken cooked
2 cups spinach , peppers , salsa
1 TSBP flax
salsa

7 oz 93 % fat free chicken
2 cups greens
2 TBSP newmans dressing
salsa
during workout
25 mass aminos for nitrogen retention

post workout
2 scoop muscle provider
1 scoop all the whey

and hour and a half later
6 oz chicken
2 cups veggies
1 TSBP EFAS
salsa
before bed 
4 oz salmon 
5 egg whites 
1 whole 
2 cups veggies
salsa


every s,wed replace 5 meals a day and 6 th meal
2 cups oatmeal
12 oz yam
1 cup veggies
1 banna
1TBSP EFAS

750 -1000 mgs ALA

Again this is one of the many approaches that can be taken to get in condition.  I take this approach becuase of my low insulin sesnitivity and this is what works best for me.

Every 3 -4 days to prevent blockage i take 1-2 teabags of laci la beaus super dieters tee to flush me out so I can better assimulate my nutrients and it also really improves my conditoining as well.  From last year I learned I ate to many greens causing my stomach to bloat so I corrected it this year plus my caloires are 10-15% higher then last year so that means I have gained substantial amounts of muscle tissue as well.  As I come into contest time my greens will be kept to bare minimum to avoid bloating and night before going onstage I'm not taking any chances of having a protruding gut.  So I will take the laci lebeaus tea to flush anything that is my stomach to give me even a freaker look.  all my intercostals are in and all 8 abs are showing I rarely ever train abs for a show but this time I'm going to get them freaky and so shredded that it isn't funny.  My goals 198-200 bone dry, super freaky hard with deep straited glutes, with crossstraition in my abs, veins quater inch thick..I had them one time before and it literally grossed girls out.

Tongiht 
cardio 25 minutes 75% hr 
calves 

Carb up


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

han can you pm me my workout for today please....this dodo head lost it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

carb up went well last night took me 45 minutes to eat and I still hungery afterwards 


3 cups oatmeal 
12 oz yam
1 cup veggies
1 TSBP EFAS
1/2 jar of applesauce
1000 mgs ALA 

was alot tighter then last carb up and weight is holding steady.  Keep fat up today for extra energy where I screwed up last time going to take pics tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

your a crazy monster....i have no idea who eats that much...thank god you dont pay for food


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

dropping protein from 450 to 400 starting today.  Should help me to tighten up even more


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

calories now at 2900
400  protein - all accounted for
120 g fat - (5 TBSP HEMP) plus 2 whole eggs, chicken, fish, included
75 grams carbs

Creatine DROPPED

Shoulder
military press
245 x5 
275 x 5 x 2 
side lateral
60 x5 
70 x 5 x2
frontal cable rope
90 x 6 
120 x 6 

tricep push downs
120 x 6 
130 x 6 x 2

triceps extension machine
50 x 6
60 x 6 x 2
kick backs 
30 x 8 
40 x 8 x2 
close grips push ups
3 sets to failure

looking tighter but not happy with conditioning reason why dropping protein to get tighter


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Well good luck    I can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

Goto to hit  laci lea beau tea tonight and shave before  going to the beach tommorrow.  Can't walk around all bloated now can we


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

no we can't


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow!  Sounds like you are right on track!

When is the comp?


----------

